# Irish Horse Register Passport



## Flibble (24 August 2008)

Now I own Drifter what do I do with his Passport to make me his registered owner ?? It seems to indicate it should be returned to the register is this correct?
I am a bit of a Virgin on this subject


----------



## TinselRider (24 August 2008)

you can either send it to the IHR or I sent mine to the ID horse society GB and they over stamped mine.

congrats on the new gee gee,, wish you many happy years together


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (24 August 2008)

If its the green book (IHB) then you basically get them to send you out a change of ownership form Its £40 for change of ownership and to get your name on the book as registered owner .


----------



## Persephone (24 August 2008)

Do you have a green passport? If so send it to the NI board as they deal in sterling. It costs £ 5.00.



The phone number and address are in the passport. 

Jojo x


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (24 August 2008)

I was told that it cost £40 and that was from NIHB


----------



## Flibble (24 August 2008)

Yes it is a Green Passport I will phone up on Tuesday.


----------



## Persephone (24 August 2008)

I spoke to them on Friday and they said £ 5 . I think the £ 40 is if you want to join the IHB.

If you go onto www.nihorseboard.org you can download the form under Document Bank.

Jojo x


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (24 August 2008)

hmmm I was on the phone to them not that long ago and they said £40 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 lol  It was change of ownership I was looking . Strange lol .


----------



## Flibble (24 August 2008)

Excellent Thank you.


----------



## baloo (24 August 2008)

When I had my horses "Irish Horse Register" passport changed to me it was FREE. I emailed them and they said to just send it to them with a covering letter and it was returned within a week all re stamped with my name. This was 7 yrs ago but when I moved I re sent it off to them to get my address changed only 2 yrs ago and it was free again. I think they like to know where all there irish horses are. Be careful though as my last horse also was irish with a "Green" passport but it WASN'T a "Irish Horse Register" passport and they wanted £80 to change the details. I just got her a new UK passport as it was way cheaper!


----------



## brightmount (24 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I spoke to them on Friday and they said £ 5 . I think the £ 40 is if you want to join the IHB. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's £5 to change ownership details, but £40 if you want to name your horse at the same time, as often horse passports only come with a foal number.

I am copying an email below that I found in my inbox from 2006 but I think it's all still current:

To meet with new legislation you horse needs a passport which includes:-
1) section 9 Medicinal Treatment record to be found in IHR passports following page 30 and before Breeding History. (NOT the Medication Control pages)
2) your name listed on page 8 as the registered owner and overstamped by the IHR
3)An adult passport requires the horse to be officially named at the top of page 15.

Some  Other Answers

To change ownership on your passport if your horse has been named officially on page 15 (at the top of the page) please return it to me along with details of your name, address, postcode and phone number &amp; 5 pounds sterling change of owner fee and we will amend ownership and also bring it up to date for EC standard if required.

To change address:- if the passport is already in your name and you have moved house just send in the passport for change of address and we will do this free of charge.

If your horse is not named and has a blue or green IHR passport:

Please return it to me along with your details:- name, address, postcode, contact telephone number,  &amp; include a list of 4 choices of names and the fee is 40 pounds sterling(stg) . (If you have more than one passport to do I would recommend taking out membership which is 25 stg (pounds sterling) plus 15 stg to name an existing passport. The total cost for first passport is still 40stg (pounds sterling)but further passports will be at members rates. Application for passports without pedigree are 25 stg (pounds sterling)members, 50stg non members) I would suggest you keep a photo copy of the centre page, until your passport is returned. We should have your passport back to you in a few days, depending on the post.

We will name the horse, amend ownership and  bring the passport up to date to meet the new EC standard if required.

If your identification document is a marking chart ,normally in a clear plastic sleeve,  please let me know your postal address and I will send you a new marking chart which you will need to get your vet to complete. You then need to return both the old marking chart and the new marking chart to me and we will issue a new passport. This takes 2-3 weeks. Please keep a photo copy of the old and  new marking charts  for your own records until your passport is returned.

Our address is NIHB, 23 Ballykeigle Road, Comber, Co Down, BT23 5SD please make cheques payable to NIHB.  Telephone 028 97 528 324 fax 028 97 528 500

Regards
Charlotte Kirkpatrick
Administrator


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (24 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I spoke to them on Friday and they said £ 5 . I think the £ 40 is if you want to join the IHB. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's £5 to change ownership details, but £40 if you want to name your horse at the same time, as often horse passports only come with a foal number.

I am copying an email below that I found in my inbox from 2006 but I think it's all still current:

To meet with new legislation you horse needs a passport which includes:-
1) section 9 Medicinal Treatment record to be found in IHR passports following page 30 and before Breeding History. (NOT the Medication Control pages)
2) your name listed on page 8 as the registered owner and overstamped by the IHR
3)An adult passport requires the horse to be officially named at the top of page 15.

Some  Other Answers

To change ownership on your passport if your horse has been named officially on page 15 (at the top of the page) please return it to me along with details of your name, address, postcode and phone number &amp; 5 pounds sterling change of owner fee and we will amend ownership and also bring it up to date for EC standard if required.

To change address:- if the passport is already in your name and you have moved house just send in the passport for change of address and we will do this free of charge.

If your horse is not named and has a blue or green IHR passport:

Please return it to me along with your details:- name, address, postcode, contact telephone number,  &amp; include a list of 4 choices of names and the fee is 40 pounds sterling(stg) . (If you have more than one passport to do I would recommend taking out membership which is 25 stg (pounds sterling) plus 15 stg to name an existing passport. The total cost for first passport is still 40stg (pounds sterling)but further passports will be at members rates. Application for passports without pedigree are 25 stg (pounds sterling)members, 50stg non members) I would suggest you keep a photo copy of the centre page, until your passport is returned. We should have your passport back to you in a few days, depending on the post.

We will name the horse, amend ownership and  bring the passport up to date to meet the new EC standard if required.

If your identification document is a marking chart ,normally in a clear plastic sleeve,  please let me know your postal address and I will send you a new marking chart which you will need to get your vet to complete. You then need to return both the old marking chart and the new marking chart to me and we will issue a new passport. This takes 2-3 weeks. Please keep a photo copy of the old and  new marking charts  for your own records until your passport is returned.

Our address is NIHB, 23 Ballykeigle Road, Comber, Co Down, BT23 5SD please make cheques payable to NIHB.  Telephone 028 97 528 324 fax 028 97 528 500

Regards
Charlotte Kirkpatrick
Administrator 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ahhh thats cleared that up thank you , I know I did ask at the same time whilst I was on the phone to get the filly named , but for the mean time I only wanted the change of ownership .


----------



## shellonabeach (24 August 2008)

My mare has a GREEN Irish Horse Register passport - she is a registered ISH

I sent it to Ireland last week for the change of ownership, downloaded the form from the website, it is free (I have an email confirming this from them!)

http://www.irishsporthorse.com/introduction/how_to.538.html

It's about halfway down and I am now hoping someone doesn't tell me I sent it to the wrong place!!

Edited to say I'm 99% sure I've sent it to the correct place as the previous owners details were over stamped with IHB


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (25 August 2008)

If the address is in maynooth then its the right place


----------



## Persephone (25 August 2008)

I spoke to the people from Maynooth and when I gave them my horse's name and number they told me to send it to the other one at Comber!

This gets more and more confusing.

Jojo x


----------



## shellonabeach (25 August 2008)

Yes I sent it to the place in Maynooth.

I did give them the horse name &amp; reg no when I emailed them as the lady I bought the horse from simply wrote her name in the passport &amp; did not send it away to be stamped...


----------

